# old shotgun



## trapper jim (Feb 2, 2001)

I know this i suppose to be about reloading but, I was wondering if anyone knew what the model and the make was of an old 12 gauge with a hammer. I think winchester made the shotgun but, i am not sure. If you know I would appreciate it. Also i would like to buy one if anyone knows where you can find them. Thank for your help its always appreciated. Good Shooting.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Many single shot shotguns have hammers. Brand new ones even. I have a one year old Marlin 12ga. single, with a hammer. It will blow yur shoulder OFF with a 3" turkey load. Kills turkeys though. I'm not sure I'd sell it but I'd trade it for a used, but good shape 8 or 12 gun steel locker.

Last fall I bought an older pump. Savage arm, Springfield model 67H. as a keepsake which shoot well and kicks a lot less. Today is my birthday and my wife went in halves on a brand new Remington 870 Express 12 ga. which is really nice.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

TRapper Jim;
I think that you might be thinking about the Winchester model 97; it was a pump action shotgun that Winchester came out with in 1897 and had an exposed hammer. It quickly became popular with market gunners, lawmen, and bad guys. The shotgun was later replaced by the model 12 pump. My last check of the shotgun news showed that prices for used ones are running around $500. The other news is that with the increasing popularity in cowboy action shooting, someone (I don't know which company) has brought out a reproduction of the Winchester 97 pump. If I run across that information, I will post it later or Email you. Good luck and good shooting 

Happy belated birthday, Sarge, and good luck with your 870-I like them so much I bought a second one!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Trapper Jim;
Norinco is the company that makes the repro 1897 shotgun; the prices that I have been seeing shows it to run between $350-$400. Hope that helps you.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I was tired and misread the post. I thought you were just looking for a single shot peice for a youngster to begin on or something. Too bad though, I'd like to find someone who wanted my Marlin. Ah well. I guess it wouldn't qualify for xxx,xxx.00 catagory huh?


----------

